# How Do You Remove Your Bark



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Today, I needed to remove the bark from a couple of curled sticks, before carving on them.

The pressure washer makes a difficult job easy, except for the cold weather.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice! Maybe I shouldn't have given my pressure washer to my son in law. I'm stuck with the KA-BAR, pocket knife, and draw knife.


----------

